# Comment accéder aux sites web "étrangers"?



## Normandie01 (8 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Pour des raisons de recherches généalogiques, je vais avoir besoin d'accéder à certains sites web américains.
Le problème est que l'accès est "réservé" aux locaux.
Il me semble que l'on peut contourner ce problème via des manipulations sur les proxys.
Est-ce exact ?
Si c'est bien le cas, quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer la procédure, sachant que je suis sur 
OS 10.4.11 avec un Ibook G3 PPC 600.
D'avance, merci pour votre aide car je suis coincé dans mes recherches.

Cordialement.
Jmarc


----------



## subsole (8 Mars 2011)

Normandie01 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Pour des raisons de recherches généalogiques, je vais avoir besoin d'accéder à certains sites web américains.
> Le problème est que l'accès est "réservé" aux locaux.
> ...



Bonjour,
Ici, par exemple (Evidemment, choisis un proxy US ^^)====> http://www.free-proxy.fr/


----------



## Normandie01 (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour Subsole,

Merci pour ce lien.
Question idiote: comment s'en sert-on?

J'arrive sur une liste d'URL.
Je choisi une version US et j'arrive sur le dit site.
Cela veut-il dire que mon mac est à ce moment reconnu comme se connectant depuis les US et que je peux lancer mes recherches ?

Désolé pour mon ignorance en la matière, et merci d'avance pour tes précisions.
Cordialement.
Jmarc


----------



## subsole (11 Mars 2011)

Normandie01 a dit:


> Bonjour Subsole,
> 
> Merci pour ce lien.
> Question idiote: comment s'en sert-on?
> ...



Bonjour,
C'est effectivement le principe. 

Fais ce petit test: 
Vas sur ===> http://whatismyipaddress.com/
Là tu visualiseras ton IP, ton FAI, ta ville, ta région, ton pays, pour plus il suffit de cliquer sur " Additional IP Details"

Maintenant, choisis un proxy aux US, par exemple ===>http://www.anonnow.info/ 
Entre  http://whatismyipaddress.com/ dans le champ.
Clique sur "Go", et regarde le résultat.


----------



## Normandie01 (11 Mars 2011)

Re-bonjour,

Trop cool......
Effectivement, c'est tout simple, et efficace.
Encore merci pour ton aide.
Cdt
Jmarc


----------



## macdani (8 Mars 2015)

Hello Subsole, j’ai le même problème site ci-dessus (je suis en Belgique et veux voir des videos provenant de chaines françaises...) j’ai essayé les liens que tu suggères mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour moi... La vidéo ne s’affiche carrément plus...
Aurais-tu une solution rapide (et gratuite)pour moi???
Merci d’avance!


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2015)

macdani a dit:


> Hello Subsole, j’ai le même problème site ci-dessus (je suis en Belgique et veux voir des videos provenant de chaines françaises...)


Ce ne sera pas possible, il y a un verrouillage internet de vos FAI. Sous Windows, avant c'était possible avec Captvty, mais maintenant ça ne marche plus.


----------

